
Gain 36K followers in Ten Years - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/gain-36k-followers-in-ten-years-8be4bc9568af
======
moogento
Some nice points, in the age of cutting lines and hacking sales, nice to get
some old-school that says it’s good to learn skills :)

